# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Wide Churchill Cigar Review - Great stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Wide Churchill was like a shorter Behike 56. Well constructed, nice sheen on the wrapper; notes of cedar, chocolate and spice, a great stick.

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Wide Churchill Cigar Review - Great stick


----------

